# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  اگر بخواهم هر group در یک صفحه مجزا نمایش داده شود چه کار کنم

## NaserNet

در مورد group ها در crystal report می خواهم بدانم که ...
اگر بخواهم هر group در یک صفحه مجزا نمایش داده شود چه کار کنم 
یعنی مثلا group  اول یک صفحه و نیم است group بعدی را از صفحه سوم شروع کند.

----------


## NaserNet

خوب ببخشید جواب این رو پیدا کردم.
روی صفحه گزارش راست کلیک کرده قسمت FORMAT SECTION  را کلیک کرده و صفحه SECTION EXPERT  نمایش داده 
می شود در آنجا می گوییم در GROUP FOOTER تیک قسمت NEW PAGE AFTER زده شود .


حالا می خوام جمع رکوردهای هر GROUP رو جدا بدست بیاورم.

----------


## rsalimian

در پنجره مربوط به running total  وقتی عمل summary  را برای فیلد مورد نظر مشخص کردی. پایین صفحه گزینه ای به نام process for each group یا مشابه این هست که باید تیک بزنی تا عملیات برای هر گروه بصورت جداگانه انجام بشود.

----------


## akram

با اجازه اقای سلیمیان روش دیگر 
 ..میتوانید از گزینه summary  در منوی insert استفاده کنید و در بخش اول نام فیلد مورد نظر برای محاسبه مجموع و دربخش بعدی نام گروه را انتخاب کنید با این کار به طور اتوماتیک در محل group footer مربوط به گروه انتخاب شده مجموع محاسبه شده نمایش داده میشود

----------


## NaserNet

هم از اقا رضا هم از اکرم خانم متشکرم کمک بزرگی کردید .
هر دو راه را امتحان کردم هر دو صحیح ودو راه متفاوت بود .
باید پروژه ام تا چها شنبه تمام شود تحویل دانشگاه بدهم .

بازم تشکر.

----------

